# Looking for a remedial farrier



## holeymoley (14 April 2019)

As the title suggests. Pony coming out of long episode of chronic laminitis with a lot of rotation. Been corrected to 0â€¢ by fabulous vet farrier who unfortunately is retired and will only do vet cases, so on the look out for someone that is experienced in remedial shoeing. Horse is sound and walking out, I just donâ€™t want any imbalances with shoeing to mess us up. Iâ€™ve looked at the registry and have 1 in mind to message but just thought Iâ€™d ask on here too. Glasgow/Stirlingshire area.


----------



## EventingMum (14 April 2019)

Jim Ferrie or is he the one you have used? If not his brother Alan or David Shearer.


----------



## holeymoley (14 April 2019)

Yeah Jim is who has sorted my guy out. Did think of David shearer or thereâ€™s Stephen Newman who has a fwcf.


----------



## TPO (14 April 2019)

The Ferries


----------



## Midlifecrisis (14 April 2019)

I understand Mark Osborne undertakes remedial work?


----------



## TPO (14 April 2019)

Midlifecrisis said:



			I understand Mark Osborne undertakes remedial work?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't used him for remedial  but when I took on a neglected shod horse I used Mark and he did a cracking job. I used him to trim my own barefoot horses when I was in his catchment area too and he done a good job


----------



## holeymoley (15 April 2019)

Not heard of Mark so it may be Iâ€™m not in his area but will have a check. Jim has been shoeing him but now lives too far away and only does vet cases, Alan is down in Ayr so doubt heâ€™d come up for 1. A friend at another yard uses Stephen so may give him a call and see what he thinks.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (15 April 2019)

Mark is based in Stirlingshire just south of Stirling so worth a phone call.


----------



## Lintel (15 April 2019)

Brian Alexander or Sandy Beveridge- he is retired but does some remedial work.


----------

